# setUndecorated



## MiRaMC (12. September 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich will mit setUndecourated(true); die Titelleiste von this löschen, was aber nicht funktioniert. Stattdessen werden folgende Fehler angezeigt:

java.awt.IllegalComponentStateException: The frame is displayable.

	at java.awt.Frame.setUndecorated(Frame.java:795)

	at mission1.Frame1.this_windowOpened(Frame1.java:1011)

	at mission1.Frame1_this_windowAdapter.windowOpened(Frame1.java:1435)

	at java.awt.Window.processWindowEvent(Window.java:1099)

	at javax.swing.JFrame.processWindowEvent(JFrame.java:266)

	at mission1.Frame1.processWindowEvent(Frame1.java:782)

	at java.awt.Window.processEvent(Window.java:1061)

	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:3598)

	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1623)

	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:1585)

	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3439)

	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:450)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:197)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:150)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:144)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:136)

	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:99)


Warum? Und vor allem wie lässt sich dieses Problem beseitigen?

mfg


----------



## Vincentius (13. September 2004)

Hallo,

schau Dir die Javadoc von der Klasse *java.awt.Frame* an, da findest Du unter *setUndecorated()* folgende Beschreibung:

_Disables or enables decorations for this frame. This method can only be called while the frame is not displayable._

...und weiter unten:

_Throws: IllegalComponentStateException - if the frame is displayable._

Das erklärt Deine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## MiRaMC (13. September 2004)

Ja schon, aber was heißt das für mich? Wie kann ich diesen Fehler umgehen?


----------



## Vincentius (13. September 2004)

Ganz einfach: verwende die Methode *setUndecorated()*, bevor Dein Frame sichtbar ist.


----------



## MiRaMC (14. September 2004)

Achso. Eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Danke


----------

